# stupid question



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

So if i have more than 3 roosters they most five, would they all crow every morning? They wouldn't be together beside 2 or 3 of them just curious


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i should imagine they would all crow.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes they will crow every morning and all day. Roosters don't just crow in the morning (that's only for TV) . Now if you have 5 only 1 or 2 will crow the most the rest will be quieter.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

Apyl said:


> Yes they will crow every morning and all day. Roosters don't just crow in the morning (that's only for TV) . Now if you have 5 only 1 or 2 will crow the most the rest will be quieter.


would it be the more dominant one that crows then ? or would they all crow to diffrent levels ?


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Somewhat like a _"Quintet"._

-ReTIRED-


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

rob said:


> would it be the more dominant one that crows then ? or would they all crow to diffrent levels ?


That's what i was wandering the one roo i have never crows during the day, and I've had him about 5 or 6 months, only in the morning


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> Somewhat like a "Quintet".
> 
> -ReTIRED-


What's a "Quintet"


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

birdguy said:


> What's a "Quintet"


Link: *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quintet

*-ReTIRED-


----------

